# Baby blanket



## amourdutricot (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a singer std gauge with ribber and punch card. Can do lace or intarsia. and I'm looking for a nice baby blanket, any ideas?


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/

click on blankets - there are a good few to whet your appetite

http://www.eileenmontgomery.com/Freebies/DAK/tuckpreemieblank.html

I punched out the card for that one above and use it all the time in baby colours.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

This is alwys my go-to pattern for a baby blanket. Quick and easy and done when it comes off and lays flat.  Ann


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been able to do the baby blanket from Diana Sullivan's YouTube video that GrammaAnn suggested on my SK700; it is a Singer standard gauge. You don't mention the model number of your machine.

However, I cannot do this same blanket on my SK155, a bulky machine. Apparently there are some KPers that believe it is not possible to do this blanket on an SK155. The reason I mention this is that if it can't be done on one Singer machine, it may not be possible on other Singer machines, possibly your model number.

Is there an experienced SK155 or Singer machine user that can say whether it is possible to make Diana's blanket?


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

The Diana Sullivan blanket is done in English Rib - this is no problem with the ribber on a standard guage Silver Reed ( also labelled as Knitmaster, Singer) machine. The SK155 is a bulky though, and I don't have one, so I don't know if all of the fancy rib stitches are available on that machine.

The SRP60, SRP50 series ribber can do any of the rib stitches available on the Brother machines, and can also do pile knitting.


----------



## BrendaNZ (Feb 5, 2014)

It's not possible to tuck on the main bed when using the ribber on the Singer chunky (bulky) or the SK 860 mid gauge. Tucking can only be done on the ribber bed.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

BrendaNZ said:


> It's not possible to tuck on the main bed when using the ribber on the Singer chunky (bulky) or the SK 860 mid gauge. Tucking can only be done on the ribber bed.


Yes, but that is what the english rib uses. The example from Diana Sullivan is a variation of English rib, that includes 'swing' or 'racking'. This pattern uses tuck on the ribber.

The SRP50, SRP60 seriess, and I think also the SRP20 series can do English rib, swung english rib, herringbone swing, variation swing, pin tucking, pick rib, plating, pin tuck with a pattern, tuck rib with a pattern, drive lace, mesh knitting and pile knitting besides also the double jacquard. All of these are stitch patterns that are produced using various ribber configurations.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Stripe baby blanket using bright or pastels colours but in simple stockinet stitch. You can make 20 rows of each colours or as desired.
You can knit a rib in a different colour and use simple stockinet for the body of the blanket.
Also a tuck stitch baby blanket is alright too. You can use the popular card 3 in 2colours or a single(1)colour.

I will upload some pictures now. Hats and blanket so you can have an idea and combine as desired.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

I did them on the standard guage knitting machine. ( SK280 without a ribber). Also, I tried the them on the LK150.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love the baby blanket


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

anino said:


> Stripe baby blanket using bright or pastels colours but in simple stockinet stitch. You can make 20 rows of each colours or as desired.
> You can knit a rib in a different colour and use simple stockinet for the body of the blanket.
> Also a tuck stitch baby blanket is alright too. You can use the popular card 3 in 2colours or a single(1)colour.
> 
> I will upload some pictures now. Hats and blanket so you can have an idea and combine as desired.


Anino, that top pic of the hat is darling! What yarn did you use? The colors would go with any sex of the child.


----------



## BrendaNZ (Feb 5, 2014)

The pattern is not racked but alternates tuck on the ribber and main bed for 13 rows of each.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

amourdutricot said:


> I have a singer std gauge with ribber and punch card. Can do lace or intarsia. and I'm looking for a nice baby blanket, any ideas?


Any double bed tuck stitch will make a nice blanket. Charlene Shafer's book"Tuck Lap Robes and Baby Blankets" has some nice ones. http://www.knitknackshop.com/books/0532.htm The pictures on the cover might give you some ideas.

Best part about the double bed tuck is the fabric lays flat -none of the rolling that a single bed fabric does.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

How would one do this on an older machine without a DAK? Separate square and borders that are sewn on?


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

pengee said:


> How would one do this on an older machine without a DAK? Separate square and borders that are sewn on?


I've done edgings where you have a finished piece of knitting, and then pick up a stitch on the edge of the knitting and add 5 -10 stitches (e-wrap) and just knit on those stitches for an edging. You can do this right along each side of the knitting, and do whatever corner you choose - plain or fancy cornering. This method though is alot slower than knitting a separate border. Just measure the finished knitted square, and work out how many stitches are needed based on your tension - fairly simple maths.


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

anino said:


> Stripe baby blanket using bright or pastels colours but in simple stockinet stitch. You can make 20 rows of each colours or as desired.
> You can knit a rib in a different colour and use simple stockinet for the body of the blanket.
> Also a tuck stitch baby blanket is alright too. You can use the popular card 3 in 2colours or a single(1)colour.
> 
> I will upload some pictures now. Hats and blanket so you can have an idea and combine as desired.


Are the baby blankets done on tuck using silver red punchcard 3A by any chance. I'm knitting my granddaughter a cardi using that pattern but using the reverse as the right side


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

For those who want to do a basic baby blanket the instructions are as follows:
Pick any tuck card and use all 200 needles. Knit 350 to 400 rows. Bind of and use your favorite trim, worm etc. Blanket is finished.


----------



## BlueRose64 (May 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, have a wonderful sunny day.


----------

